# My little lot. From April 2006.



## sel00187 (Oct 26, 2006)

I posted my collection a while ago, but since then ve added a few little goodies to my collection. Theres not as much as other peoples on here but if you want to know what any of the brushes/eyeshadows/anything lol are then i'l type what there is.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

that's a nice collection girlie!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah that is a nice collection for just starting what foundation are you useing


----------



## sel00187 (Oct 26, 2006)

studio fix fluid and studio fix powder but i dont use the fluid one much.


----------



## SHARKIA (Oct 26, 2006)

*nice Collection*


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 26, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 26, 2006)

Small but sweet. You have a lot of important staples.


----------



## n_c (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely collection...very very nice


----------

